# Where to buy plant weights



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know where to buy these or a similar product?

plant weight


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I know PetsMart had them, that's where I bought mine. They are basically little lead strip if you can find some form a friend (roofer) hammer them flat and cut them. Lead is very soft metal.

They are like $1.99 for a pack of 10.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Saw them at robertos pet habitat

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some. I can mail them to you. Small packet.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> I have some. I can mail them to you. Small packet.


 Can you PM a price for 10 or 20 including postage?


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

How do you attach the plants to these weights - fishing line or something of the ilk?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

best to use some sort of foam wrapping that has the roots folded through it


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I went and got fish line, Im going drill through a rock with a mason bit and tie the plants too it. Might put a fertalizer substrate in where stems are to help out. The guy at the real shop gave me the fish line.


----------



## misl (May 1, 2010)

I think most of the strips you buy now are not lead but zinc any how , my own expeirence is not to use them, my java fern stopped growing , so i removed them all from my tanks.


----------

